# Quality of Jos A. Bank Dress Shirts



## gumball509 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jos. A Bank is having a shirt sale. Signature Shirts are $50 and the "regular" line is $30. Does anyone have any opinions....This seems like a decent promotion. I can't swing $100 a shirt for custom shirts in this economy.


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

I have several JAB shirts, and my only complaint is that they are huge. They just are cut very big. However, if you are a bigger guy you might this. I find the quality to be pretty good though.


----------



## cbender (Dec 5, 2007)

I've got several JAB Traveler, which are fine for everyday use. I don't have any of the Sig shirts, but assume they are similarly fine. I have both the regular fit and the tailored fit. The tailored fit are much closer to what I would consider a 'normal' fit, while the regular fit are clearly targeted towards 'larger' guys (by which I'm referring to your typical white collar guy, not someone with big bones).

Not too many years ago I was buying my shirts from JC Penny's and the like. These shirts were not marked as tailored or slim fitting; they were just the 'normal' fit of the day. I compared some of my JAB tailored to some of these old shirts, and the cut across the middle is similar. Society as a whole is getting fatter and clothing manufacturers are adapting, to the detriment of those of who are still reasonably shaped.

I would stay away from the JAB pinpoint (i.e. regular) shirts. I had a few, but ended up goodwilling them. They wrinkled like nothing I've ever seen before. Even picking them up off of the ironing board caused wrinkles.


----------



## MrHamilton (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a few JAB Traveler shirts that I am pretty happy with. I actually just picked up a few more today. There was a 50% off sale today at my local store and some were already marked down. I ended up paying around $25 each.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Both the traveller's and signatures shirts are nice enough. They rarely go on sale (about twice a year).

If you're not big, I recommend going to the tailored fit.

Although, I am a 15" neck, and the regular fit isn't bad, but they get exponentially bigger.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

I think Bank shirts are okay.Nothing special,but servicable.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Like the rest of their offerings, decent quality at a decent (when on sale) price. I have about 5 of them, mostly white.


----------



## old_style (Mar 18, 2007)

Bought a couple of shirts at the recent sale. They are ridiculously billowy on my frame. I'm going to return them, as I'm sure the trim fit would still be too blousy. 

They seem to be of decent enough quality for what they are. They just aren't made for relatively slender people.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

old_style said:


> Bought a couple of shirts at the recent sale. They are ridiculously billowy on my frame. I'm going to return them, as I'm sure the trim fit would still be too blousy.
> 
> They seem to be of decent enough quality for what they are. *They just aren't made for relatively slender people*.


Which, sadly, I am not.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

If you are looking for a decent shirt at this price point in a slim(mer) fit, try the Tommy Hilfiger "Ithaca" shirt. I think they are usually available for less than $50 or so, and in some relatively attractive colors/patterns. I bought one in a pinch about a year ago (long story, but the town I was in had nothing even remotely resembling a store that would sell my usual go to RTW shirts) and was slightly impressed.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Why any one would buy a JAB shirt ....*

with the much nicer and better fit shirts from England readily available. JAB nor BB make a shirt which can compare to H&H which sells for about $60 at the old higher exchange rate. They should be even cheaper now.


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

dfloyd said:


> with the much nicer and better fit shirts from England readily available. JAB nor BB make a shirt which can compare to H&H which sells for about $60 at the old higher exchange rate. They should be even cheaper now.


I can only guess that because when on sale the JAB shirts are roughly $30-$40


----------



## gumball509 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I loaded up 6 shirts all Cleareance and Buy One get One Free.


----------

